# seltsamer Prozess... E-Group-Dialer?



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

...ich hab da eine exe laufen, die ist komisch... ich kann einen screenshot vom laufenden Prozess machen, wenn ich strg+alt+entf drücke und schnell genug bin, denn gleich ist sie weg.
Außerdem kann ich das Ding nicht löschen, noch nicht einmal eine erstellte Kopie davon. Wie kann man einen Prozess beenden ohne den Taskmanager? Ich kann die Datei auch nicht an einen onlinescan schicken, weil ich sie dazu ja haben müsste. 
Wenn ich im Explorer c:\ ankucken will, geht das mal, dann geht's plötzlich nicht mehr.
Any help?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

ich hab das komische Dingens mal im abgesicherten Modus gelöscht und werde mal rekonstruieren, wo ich am 9.7. um 15:44 war...


----------



## Counselor (10 Juli 2005)

Verdächtige Dateien bitte hier einliefern:
http://www.antivir-pe.de/de/support/verdaechtige_dateien/index.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Na das hab ich mir doch glatt gedacht, dass die Ursache aus München kommt...
quelle:
http://www.virustotal.com

Denn gleichzeitig tauchte ein weiteres komisches Phänomen auf: Die Systemzeit stimmte nicht mehr. Auch das kam mir bekannt vor... Und Dialercontrol warnte, dass sich firefox über die Nummer "-" einwählen wolle. Diese spanischen Dinger scheinen ein übles Teufelszeug zu sein, tststs...
Und ich dachte, die dialern nicht mehr... Is ja auch schwer, so ganz ohne Rufnummer... 
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html

Muss ich gleich mal nachkucken


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Rumpelstilzchenforscher schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich gleich mal nachkucken



Na, vielleicht kommt der harten Arbeit des Wochenendes Lohn ja doch noch?


> Suche nach dem Hash-Wert 8547A3B9D99976FE4E796724AC7903E7907A5334
> Es wurden keine Dialer im Bestand gefunden.



Nanana, abbrechen, trotzdem Verknüpfungen, und dann so'n komisches Gefasel von p2p-Server. Und dann das, was da aktuell gerade neben mir erscheint... 

Das is ja in flagranti unter Zeugen...  
aber wie verhindere ich jetzt den Startseiteneintrag, ohne den Dialer zu löschen???

Na, das kriegen wir doch hin...

P.S.: Leider kann ich nicht testen, welche Nummer der Dialer wählen will. Wer's ausprobieren mag, möge sich an mich wenden.
Aber der content, der mir entgeht - der stammt offenbar ebenso aus München wie der Dialer. Was wohl die bekannt(e) adult-webmaster-treue Münchner Jugendschützerkanzlei mit den drei Buchstaben zu einem Partnerprogramm sagt, das explizit damit Werbung macht, kein AVS einzusetzen???


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich nicht testen, welche Nummer der Dialer wählen will.



Die Nummer schein mir aber schon der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein - ist es eine Auslandsnummer oder eine 09009er? Das wäre für mich die Gretchenfrage. Was sagt Dein DC dazu?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nichts 

aber kuckt mal auf diese Seite:
[without]-avs.com


> Willkommen Webmaster. Hier bekommst du eine Übersicht deutscher Partnerprogramme die ohne eine Altersabfrage - ohne Altersverifikationssystem - arbeiten. Mute deinen Besuchern keine umständliche und weltfremde Face-to-Face Kontrolle, ob mit oder ohne USB Dongel, zu.
> Bessere Abschlusszahlen und Abohaltezeiten sind dir ohne ein AVS garantiert
> (...)
> Part***ID ist erst seit einigen Monaten auf dem Markt und bietet so den Webmastern frische/unverbrauchte Designs und Banner.
> ...



Wie viele der dahinter stehenden Deutschen wohl grinsend bei "wir-wollen-bleiben" unterschrieben haben mögen?

Was für Geheimnisse wohl noch auf den anderen Seiten auf gleicher IP lauern? Wie das alles mit München zusammen hängt? Fragen über Fragen, zu viele, als dass man spekulieren möchte...
Das wäre ein Spass für manche, wenn das ein unerlaubter Dialer wäre...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2005)

und was wohl die KJM von diesen meta-tags halten wird?



> author: KJM
> ...
> copyright: jugenschutz.net
> ...



und erneut die Frage: was wohl die Münchner Anwaltskanzlei dazu sagen wird??? Und afendis??? Und der Mainzer oberste Jugendschützer??? Und der Herr Papa???
Fragen über Fragen...

ich erlaube mir mal ein Zitat 





> Junge Teens werden auf der Straße von unserem Team aufgerissen, abgeschleppt und durchgef*t.


Laut Duden sind teens zwischen 13 und 19, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es junge und alte teens gäbe, also zwei Gruppen, dann wären "junge teens" damit unter 16 und "junge teens aufreissen" wäre sexueller Missbrauch. Ergo: Staatsanwalt!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinderpornografie#Verbreitungsverbot


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2005)

*Und der Mainzer oberste Jugendschützer??? .........*

Hi @ all,

also ich als erster Vorsitzender des T.H. Fanclubs( noch nicht eingetr. Verein) muss doch einmal eine Lanze für ihn (er-)brechen.   

Wie man die Jugend aktiv vor pornografischen Angeboten im Internet schützt, erfährt man am Besten, indem man sich durch den Webkatalog wühlt!

Ich kann nur posten:"Hut ab!"

 :vlol:  :vlol:  :vlol:


----------

